

3d Box (bin) packing API by Postmaster.io - m3ntat
https://www.postmaster.io/blog/5801762082521088/your-boxes-just-got-smarter-and-so-did-our-prices

======
yesimahuman
Did you guys solve the bin packing algorithm? ;)

Looks awesome, nice update!

~~~
alexdevkar
I look forward to encoding other NP-hard problems into bin packing problems
and hammering this API. Just kidding.

------
m3ntat
Thanks! I heart genetic algorithms.

